
Elon Musk and the rise of Silicon Valley's strange trickle-down science - pvsukale3
https://aeon.co/essays/is-a-mission-to-mars-morally-defensible-given-todays-real-needs
======
Nomentatus
Oy. Nothing real bad's gonna happen? Zero chance? That's not even trickle down
science.

Next, Elon didn't come up with the idea that dispersal throughout the Solar
system is necessary as a safeguard to ensure humanity has a future - the
eminent physicist Freeman Dyson did. And probably many before him. I believe
that was published in NYbooks, many years ago now.

It seems even Elon's opponents have tunnel vision - but just seeing the
problems directly ahead of us such as housing and only paying attention to
them, is how we got into the present environmental fix. Shortsightedness may
be good politics but it's bad policy.

